# Operation BBQ For Our Troops - Ellington



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow Scott.  I wish I lived closer.  I have always wanted to help/do and operation BBQ.  Good luck with it and thanks for taking care of our troops.


----------

